# UCLA Film school Interview (already UCLA student)



## midastouchlost (May 23, 2008)

Hey,
is anybody within UCLA already and applying to go into their film school as a 3rd year?
I just got my email yesterday telling me I got an interview, really happy about that

how formally are you guys dressing for your interview?
or if you're applying as a transfer and have already had your interview, what kind of questions should i expect?
any tips?


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 23, 2008)

Midas - first of all, congrats on the interview! 

as for attire, most of the folks that were there on my interview day were dressed casually, as in a shirt and khakis. I went in a white button up untucked, some black slacks, and my chucks. I wouldn't go in ripped jeans and a metal tshirt, but I also wouldn't go too slick or formal.

as for the interview itself, it was hella laid back. for us, they had a room where we waited with some of the current students, who were super cool. everyone was very nice, and we just sat and sort of broke the ice and releaved some stress before our interviews. i'm not sure if they will have the same thing for the internal transfers, but I would imagine they do. I would get there early and chill with them if I were you, I have a feeling that the input from the current students was used.

our interview was held with two people, and it, for me, was very laid back as well. you don't have to go in with anything prepared at all, and I wouldn't worry about studying up on film history or the programs history. they really just want to assess your personality, and it is important to them that you are the type of person that works very well in a team and with others of varying opinions/ideas. the whole process was personal and informal, but I would expect at least one or two of the stereotypical interview questions, but they seemed like mere formalities to me.

you might notice that I haven't given you any specific questions. I'm not being stingy, it's just that, from those I talked to that also went through the process, none of us were really asked the same things. it was nice, because it was clear that the interviewers had read our essays and such, and had really personalized the interviews. with that in mind, the best advice for a successful interview is also the most cliche, be yourself. but this time, unlike job interviews where you might feel compelled to embelish, it is true. I think that they want to see your idiosyncracies, because they are important to artists.

good luck! hope to see you this fall.


----------



## midastouchlost (May 23, 2008)

thanks for the elaborate response,
i really appreciate all the advise
it helps a lot

did you get any really weird random questions thrown at you?
ive heard some weird ones before, weird situational questions that some students have gotten


----------



## Have-Not (May 23, 2008)

Sent you a private message midas.


----------



## GeogBruin (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I am already a UCLA student, Geography Major. I had my interview yesterday, I think it went very well. They both seemed to like me and we joked and laughed. It was more like a conversation with friends than an interview. Did anyone else have this experience? 

My question though is this: How soon will we know if we are accepted? And will it be in time to change our summer schedules to Film, and is that necessary? 

Any input or info will help. I am so anxious, if I don't get in I don't know what to do. I hate geography now, and need OUT!!! lol...

Thanks!!

Geography Bruin


----------



## Have-Not (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, the interview wasn't much of an interview... it was more of a back and forth chat.

The two ladies I interviewed with were very nice.

I'm guessing they'll let you know soon... and I think that everyone starts in Fall, no film summer... don't quote me on that though... I'm just guessing/assuming.

Anyways, hope you get in. I can't imagine majoring in Geography... wow. My one and only Geography encounter was for my general ed requirement. Got my B and I was happy. Haha.


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Does UCLA have interviews with out of state students who applied to the film school as well? I plan on applying and I want to know ahead of time if an interview may be required. Also, what questions did they ask you guys? I like hearing stories.


----------



## GeogBruin (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I am almost positive everyone goes through the interview process. It helps them get a feel for who you are.
The questions they asked were very personalized. They asked me this : 

your being left on a deserted island where you have food, water, all necessities. You can take 5 movies with you and you will be there for five years. In five seconds name those 5 movies.

Then they gave me 3 objects and I had to make up a story with them, on the spot. It was great!!

Good luck applying!


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like an unusual interview. I would've thought they would ask questions such as "why UCLA?" It sounds fun. Maybe if I'm a finalist, they will ask me to make up a quick story having to do with my undies. Haha.


----------



## armen (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate those type of questions; I'd freeze up.

Me: Five... movies... in five... seconds?? Um... okay... um...

Them: Okay, that'll be all.


----------



## GeogBruin (Jun 9, 2008)

So does anyone have any clue how long it will be before we find out the results? I am dying here!!


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, but what were your 5 movies?


----------



## Dimasan (Jun 13, 2008)

GeogBruin, I'm pretty sure we find out early or mid-July, after our grades have been posted, and when they can officially change your major (I had the same interview date as you did). And only the top 30 students get interviews, give or take a few.
I think they change it before they tell you, so if you keep checking MyUCLA, you'll notice when your major has been changed on the front page.

I hope that helps.


----------



## GeogBruin (Jun 15, 2008)

Dimasan:
Wow, so they just go ahead and change your major? Does that happen before they notify you? Thats sweet!! I am so excited...best of luck to you and hopefully we will both be in the Film school together!!


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah so I've just talked to Cheri and she said probably either July 7th or July 14th, we'll find out...nervewracking huh?

best of luck to you guys, i guess we're all within-ucla applicants

just out of curiousity, what movies did you guys pick for the 5?
i chose:
The Thin Red Line, The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford, The Truman Show, The Breakfast Club, and Watership Down


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Midas you have restored my faith in humans... I thought I was invisible. No one wanted to answer the question.....By the way would you like to read my personal essay for UCLA? 
I know this is kinda off topic...but I'm shameless.


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 25, 2008)

sure
did you apply to transfer this year? if you did, are you already a ucla student?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm applying for the fall of 2009. I graduate with my AA from a local school here in Fl in August. It's a first stab at it so be as critical as you need to be: where to email it?


----------



## DWeis (Jun 25, 2008)

wow nice to see so many applicants on these forums! I too applied from within UCLA and got interviewed, I had about the exact same experience as all of you guys.

My interview was with Cheri Smith and Belinda Starkie, and they were both very laid back and casual. They sort of let me lead the way for most of it.

I actually took classes in the UCLA Animation Workshop before I even applied, and they were very impressed by this. For any future applicants who apply to the film school from within UCLA, make sure you establish your networking skills before applying. Its very helpful to have friends in the film school, both professors and students.

anyways the day after my interview, my 181C animation screened at the year end showcase. afterwards, belinda came up to me and said "Don't tell anyone, but you're in"

I just started cracking up. I knew I wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut.

Good luck to the rest of you guys and if anyone needs advice just ask. Hope to see you all in the film school next year!


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 26, 2008)

wow, she just told you that straight up?
that's AMAZING. i'm dyingg here waiting, if i didn't get in i'd like to know as soon as possible,
i hate how we have to find out AFTER our enrollment first pass, kind of messing with our heads, it's like we have to plan out our classes assuming we didn't get in.


----------



## midastouchlost (May 23, 2008)

Hey,
is anybody within UCLA already and applying to go into their film school as a 3rd year?
I just got my email yesterday telling me I got an interview, really happy about that

how formally are you guys dressing for your interview?
or if you're applying as a transfer and have already had your interview, what kind of questions should i expect?
any tips?


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 26, 2008)

oh, and to Gregory Goyins:
email to
midastouchlost@gmail.com
might take me a while to get back to you, about to leave town for a week


----------



## DWeis (Jun 26, 2008)

they seem to enjoy messing with our heads. at one point during my interview i was saying how I got rejected by USC, and Belinda said "That's good, you're used to rejection"


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 26, 2008)

haha wow she really said that, I can't imagine how much that would have thrown me off

yeah i was on the phone with cheri updating her with some stuff, and she started asking me about what I'm gonna do if I don't get in, and my backup plan, explaining to me that if i don't get in, it's not the end of the road for film...
nervewracking to hear.
i hope she wasn't trying to send me a rejection signal


----------



## GeogBruin (Jun 27, 2008)

So wait, have you guys been in constant contact with them? I tried calling Cheri several times but she is out of the office. I also emailed her. Did you speak to her recently, like thsi week?

Have you guys heard anything about when decisions will be out and how we will be notified?


----------



## DWeis (Jun 27, 2008)

i believe you will know by early july


----------



## midastouchlost (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah, i was having some problems with my gpa so i've been in constant contact since the interview, i think the last time we spoke on the phone was a week ago?

she said we'll find out either July 7th or 14th
I forget how she said we would find out...I believe email and phonecall?


----------



## DWeis (Jul 6, 2008)

has anyone else received word yet? my major was officially changed a few days ago


----------

